# Some Projects



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just wanted to show off a few pics of some recent projects. The last 2 are some of my guys goin to work


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love the colors on the Craftsman!:thumbsup:
Now, Aaron, I am disappointed, I really thought you had your marketing act together, why is there no website addy on that car?!:jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The magnetic signs were on the doors???????


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice house.
You could increase your profit margin on that car if you turned it into a roach coach at the lunch hour.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice House. 
One question about the car, 
,
,
,
,
,
Why isn't your painters wearing whites?
Geee whizz, have some decency will ya....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That car shows initiative! Look at the waste saved on all those half empty cans of paint! It needs a ladder rack tho...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the electric windows were broken and they have no ac


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I think the electric windows were broken and they have no ac


You can knock out the windscreen and give the guys safety goggles to keep the flys out of their eyes :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> You can knock out the windscreen and give the guys safety goggles to keep the flys out of their eyes :thumbsup:


What and give up all that future advertising space?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> What and give up all that future advertising space?


 I was thinking more along the lines of the cops won't have anywhere to stick their tickets


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful work, man. You and your team should be very proud:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Like *I say, The Best Painters in Tampa Bay,Period!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of the cops won't have anywhere to stick their tickets


Being I got over $80 in parking tickets the past couple weeks while working, that's really not a bad idea! Would be interesting to see for a day atleast. :laughing:

Nice work Aaron. :thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm proud of you man, doing good work, and having fun. This is what life should be. Good for you man!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> You can knock out the windscreen and give the guys safety goggles to keep the flys out of their eyes :thumbsup:


Like this you mean?!!


----------

